# Hunting > Hunting >  Parrie Weekend

## Barefoot

Auck/waikato F&G have a Parrie weekend 23/24th Feb
Details here
PARADISE SHELDUCK SEASON | Auckland / Waikato

----------


## Happy

Maybe that should read Auckland and North Auckland Parrie shoot

 AREA: NORTHERN SECTION OF A/WF&G REGION That area North of the Harbour Bridge and Bethells Road, leading out to the West Coast, within the A/W Fish & Game region.

 Wheres the Waikitoo part in that area ??

----------


## Dundee

9th to 24th Feb Wellington Region 5per day :Grin:

----------


## Barefoot

That's what they should be doing up here.

----------


## Happy

> That's what they should be doing up here.


Heard any news as to season rules for ducks being finalised as yet ?

----------


## Barefoot

probably only as much as you.
I just have a quick look at the website every once in a while to see if there are updates.
The other forum is better for that info.

----------


## Dundee

Done a bit of reccy lately for our 2 weeks in the Welly region


Have got it sussed where I will hide :Grin: 



But its cutting grass and scotch thistles,but still a great natural hide out if wearing the right gear :ORLY: 

Rivers up a bit tonight but looks promising :Thumbsup: 



Just bought 100 shells of 3inch Eley to do the job but at 5 birds per day I only need 70 shells :ORLY:  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Happy

> Done a bit of reccy lately for our 2 weeks in the Welly region
> Attachment 6800
> 
> Have got it sussed where I will hide
> 
> Attachment 6801
> 
> But its cutting grass and scotch thistles,but still a great natural hide out if wearing the right gear
> 
> ...


Dundee spoke to a few others and got you a special license endorsement to shoot only in yr undies. That ll take care of the cutty grass and we need a report as to how that ammo works for you plus of course pictures of your efforts

----------


## Dundee

got a peter heater coming your way Happy :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: Never been used will fit nicely with your new truck :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Craig

cool pics cant weight glad i stumbled across this post applying for permit now

----------


## Dundee

Just seen a cuppla hundred on the local shit pond bank.

Might have too pop a paper bag or something before we get going :Grin:  It will be something but might be louder than a paper bag :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Crop of barley has been harvested well half of it  :Grin:  Bring on the Parries. Only saw 5 at the river tonight. 

If the parries spread the word about this harvest should be an interesting fortnight depending on the cockys next move of course.

----------


## Rushy

Dundee do you just breast the Parries or do you take the whole bird?

----------


## Dundee

Just the breasts :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Just got back the buggers were all sitting in a paddock with no way to stalk them.

I managed one drake will have another crack at then tonight.
Cattle and sheep in harvested barley paddock so its good the parries haven't found it yet.

----------


## Chris

Situation like that I send the dog to flush them ,then call them .They generally come straight to the call, don't seem to associate dog with gun. Works most of time & if out in middle of an open paddock not easy to get near them .
Another trick is to just walk straight towards them ,they will often try to fly back past you .

----------


## Dundee

Turned out an alright day :Grin:  One parrie drake earlier today as you might have seen :ORLY: 

Then headed down to the river with my silos

Poked them in the river and nearbye and went for a bit of a fish,gun slung over shoulder few birds flying around.

Get a text from Mrs D saying tea at ya mums.

Shit rito headn back thru the paddock and see a small ,mob of parries so dropped my rod loaded up an into them  :Grin: 

Got two drakes



Had tea and said too brother you want to come for a duck shoot

Fuck yeah! He said so  a few of his kids and Pt were ready once I got home an got another shotty

We headed down me on quad other clowns in ute :Grin: 

One of my brothers boys got his nuts fried on the hot wire :Grin: 
Another one of his boys is a friggen giant and didn't want too climb the fence so we left him to it and headed down too the river.

Brother armed and hes says no birds down here, then I said there they are and he started yelling too get them to fly :Omg: 

I said don't shoot!

The bugger would of peppered my silos :Pissed Off: 



Anyway he buggered off and gave the gun too Possom Trapper

And two were just a little upstream from the silos,we never saw them come in but PT went out and flanked them  and bagged one :Thumbsup: 

4 parrie drakes on day one :Grin: 

PTs retreives :ORLY:  :Grin:

----------


## Toby

At least you got some. And your retriver understands english thats a bonus

----------


## Rushy

Brilliant Dundee.  What is it with kids and hot  wires?

----------


## veitnamcam

Bro keen to shoot up your silos...classic :Grin:

----------


## Chris

Marinated Parrie beast on the barbie tonight I guess?

----------


## Dundee

> Marinated Parrie beast on the barbie tonight I guess?




The breasts sit in the fridge for a day or two then we will get into them :Grin: 

Venison patties and sausages on bbq all done :Psmiley:  Might head back to river after dinner  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Can't keep away set some rods up while we waited :ORLY: 



No luck on the trout but we saw plenty rise.

We got 1 and another hit the river then got up and took off :Sick: 

Guess it will die somewhere :Oh Noes:

----------


## Toby

Im getting amped about duck shooting now!!!! Haven't even seen many though I think it will be a shit season

----------


## Dundee

I think the reason the parries haven't found the barley crops this year is every paddocks brown
Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to 4. Mai 2013 in Tauranga

----------


## Dundee

Another parrie at the river last night

----------


## Lentil

Ahh parries. Next time you are caught out in the open when hunting parries, lie on your back and kick your feet in the air like riding a bike. I shit you not - they will come over for a look. Kinda like a flappy decoy - only in Redbands!!!

----------


## Dundee

Moved my silos from the river to a pond that has water heres a few pics


One week left nothing tonight but theres some big ass eels rising in this pond.

----------


## Dundee

Last night here, heading out now but not looking promising.

How did every one else get on?

----------


## Dundee

All over and no birds tonight.


But i got an eel

----------


## Rushy

Eel have to do then Dundee. Eel make a good dinner.  Eel taste nice smoked.

----------

